# CONFIG_HOTPLUG [resolved]

## Boinky

Hello there,

I compiled 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 and it gives me: 

```
 * CONFIG_HOTPLUG not enabled for this kernel 
```

When I type:

```
 # /etc/init.d/cupsd restart 
```

it says:

```
 * CONFIG_HOTPLUG not enabled for this kernel 
```

although .config reads:

```
  CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y 
```

I have printed with this printer using Xandros (2.4 kernel), so there is something wrong with this kernel, I presume.

Any ideas?

Cheers,

RLast edited by Boinky on Tue Dec 21, 2004 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## /dev/random

Maybe...?

```

emerge hotplug

```

Just a guess I doubt its that simple. Also, I presume you've compiled your kernel since you've added this support into your config and changed your boot loader's config to have it point to the new kernel.

----------

## Boinky

Hello there,

thank you for your reply, but I already emerged hotplug after bootstrapping and added it to the boot runlevel.

And yes, I changed my /etc/grub/grub.conf after compiling a new kernel. I've tried 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 and development sources ...

Still the same error and still no printing possible  :Sad:  ...

Is there something wrong with 2.6 sources?

Cheers,

R

----------

## /dev/random

No cups works fine for me and I'm using gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r6

Oh also if /etc/grub/grub.conf wasn't a typo you need to edit /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## Boinky

- /usr/src/linux/.config:

```

* CONFIG_KMOD=y

```

```
 

# /etc/init.d/hotplug start

 * CONFIG_HOTPLUG not enabled for this kernel!

```

Yet, dmesg says:

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x7204

----------

## Boinky

Yeah, yeah, I'm in a hurry. /boot/grub/ ... I know, I know. This is not the first time I've recompiled a kernel and I know how to load it afterwards.

----------

## Boinky

In stead of reminding me of typos I would appreciate a sensible answer to solve this printing problem.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## /dev/random

Yeah sorry I was helping my idiot friend solve a basic Windows problem so I was assuming the worst. Post the portion of your kernel config dealing with USB.

----------

## Boinky

```

# ALSA USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

# USB Network adaptors

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

----------

## /dev/random

I'm assuming it doesn't say:

```

 * CONFIG_HOTPLUG not enabled for this kernel

```

When you do /etc/init.d/hotplug restart

Also is it a USB 2.0 printer because if it is you need to set CONFIG_EHCI_HCD to yes.

----------

## Boinky

This command:

# /etc/init.d/hotplug (re)start

results in this output:

 * CONFIG_HOTPLUG not enabled for this kernel! 

Does a USB 2.0 printer connected to a USB 1.1 port need EHCI?

Cheers,

R

----------

## /dev/random

I'm bumping this thread up but I can't help you because I have to leave. Best of luck to you.

----------

## Boinky

Hi there,

couldn´t you have said this earlier? This isn´t really a nice way of dealing with people, you know. Then again, what else could  one expect from someone who calls his own friend a Windows idiot?   :Cool: 

Cheers,

R

----------

## mdshort

Have you tried enabling it in your kernel.

Just instinct but try adding hotplugs as a module.

----------

## Boinky

I already said that:

*  CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y in .config

----------

## Epikuros

 *Boinky wrote:*   

> I already said that:
> 
> *  CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y in .config

 

Yeah but he's instict was telling to build it as a module: 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=m

[edit: then you have to command: modprobe hotplug of course]

----------

## Fitzsimmons

You say it is resolved, but how did you do it?  CONFIG_HOTPLUG can't be set to module.

----------

## hoerbe

I don't know which one to setup. try:

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y or/and

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

and it will work...

----------

